# 1st swing at lamb



## SoMDGuy (Feb 1, 2021)

I found a recipe on some Australian website that I used to guide me. In reality I just did a reverse sear after getting the IT up to 140, finished at 145.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks pretty darned good from where I'm sitting, Like! What kind of smoker, wood? RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks amazing. Nice job


----------



## sandyut (Feb 1, 2021)

that looks delish!  Nice work!  I love a good MR lamb...reverse sear is the way to do it right!  big like!


----------



## SoMDGuy (Feb 1, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Looks pretty darned good from where I'm sitting, Like! What kind of smoker, wood? RAY


Camp Chef Smoke Vault 18 with pecan. Finished the sear on my trusty 20 year old Weber, slice temp was 145.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 1, 2021)

140 pull is a perfect temp.  Great job, looks awesome.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 1, 2021)

I eat lamb often.... you know, 50,000 coyotes can't be wrong.      Is that a loin or a boneless arm roast?  Our local lamb Co-op recently lost it's  processing plant to a beef producer, so scrambling to find smaller processors is really hard, and a long waiting list.


----------



## SoMDGuy (Feb 1, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I eat lamb often.... you know, 50,000 coyotes can't be wrong.      Is that a loin or a boneless arm roast?  Our local lamb Co-op recently lost it's  processing plant to a beef producer, so scrambling to find smaller processors is really hard, and a long waiting list.


It was a loin and I picked it up at an Aldi grocery store. It was only $11 and change so I didn't really have much to lose. My FIL LOVES lamb, so my wife has already placed an order for him. Hopefully I'll be able to pick up 4 or 5 more today and hook him up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SoMDGuy (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks for the props!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2021)

That looks delicious!
We love lamb, but don’t buy it too often because it’s just to darn expensive.
Al


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 1, 2021)

SoMDGuy said:


> It was a loin and I picked it up at an Aldi grocery store. It was only $11 and change so I didn't really have much to lose. My FIL LOVES lamb, so my wife has already placed an order for him. Hopefully I'll be able to pick up 4 or 5 more today and hook him up in a couple of weeks.


If you have a chance to try domestic lamb give it a shot. Slightly different flavor than imported, but I'm slightly biased.... I live in sheep country.


----------

